# New Moderators... what does that mean?



## terran74 (Nov 30, 2002)

Does this mean they will have to be more objective in their replies to forum threads?

I hope not.


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2002)

it means im going to moderate according to the site rules, nothing more nothing less


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

becoming a moderator does not mean having your right to an opinion taken away. the new mods will hopefully participate the way they always have. many were chosen because of their participation levels in certain forums. i would hope they all enforce the rules as objectively as possible but maintain their own subjective views and opinions. and you are still entitled to try and change their opinions 

oh, and i'm expecting all the site members to help us out in 'moderating the moderators'. i think we have assembled a top notch group, but that doesn't mean they are perfect or that they won't make mistakes starting out. so help them to be better. i expect nothing will really change even if the names of mods are new.


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2002)

im already the best, what more could i need?

besides hair


----------



## wiz (Nov 30, 2002)

lol
good one

yeah it would be great to have some new cool emoticons


----------



## kendall (Nov 30, 2002)

It means Ed gets a well deserved break and fryke and Bobb get to start losing sleep over the shenanigans of this motley crue of members!


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

bingo


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2002)

between fryke and i? this forum will be whipped 

DOWN AND GIMME 20!!!


----------



## kendall (Nov 30, 2002)

The poor naive Moderator.  Soon will he realize the destructive nature of a rogue member.    May God/Buddah be with you!

Just wait till you get your first, "Should BuddahBobb Be Removed As Moderator?" post.


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2002)

thats when i'll remove them


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## MacLuv (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## kendall (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *thats when i'll remove them  *



Does this have anything to do with the "secret button?"


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2002)

shhhhhh!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *between fryke and i? this forum will be whipped
> 
> DOWN AND GIMME 20!!! *


Power gone to your head _ALREADY?_


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2002)

who me? no sah


----------



## Ricky (Nov 30, 2002)

Please come to my forum, I'm lonely.


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2002)

gee if you really want me to


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

ah yes, new mods - wanting something to moderate right away. better be careful what you wish for - you might get it


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

old hippie saying - "the more things change, the more they remain the same"


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2002)

Can itanium be removed as a moderator?


----------



## toast (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Please come to my forum, I'm lonely.   *



Where's that ?


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2002)

I saw Bobb edit Ricky's post... something not very ... em... favourable?


----------



## fryke (Dec 1, 2002)

g'morning. 

just to add my statement about objectivity and opinion...

i'll try and be a good moderator, which means that i'll try and keep the board's rules up.

it doesn't mean i'll stop discussing the subjects that are of interest to me. and it shouldn't stop you from having discussions with me.

i have been a member on here long enough to be addicted. guess i can't just stop posting as a member, too.


----------



## Trip (Dec 1, 2002)

Speaking of new moderators, shouldn't this thread be moved to "site discussion"? Seeing as how the entire site got new moderators?


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plastic _
> *I saw Bobb edit Ricky's post... something not very ... em... favourable? *



it was just me ribbing him, dont worry  this thread really has no meaning so why not have a little fun while its here eh?


----------

